# Recommended knife making tutorial



## steelcrimp (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm looking for someone or something that has an in depth explanation of knife making! I feel like someone on this forum had something of that sort in his sig but I completely forgot who it was. Much appreciated if someone could.point me in the direction of a good tutorial!


----------



## pjotr (Jan 30, 2018)

Matus? Link to his blog in profile (about me).
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/2568-Matus
http://matuskalisky.blogspot.se/?m=1


----------



## steelcrimp (Jan 30, 2018)

pjotr said:


> Matus? Link to his blog in profile (about me).
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/2568-Matus
> http://matuskalisky.blogspot.se/?m=1



Yes thats the one, thanks!


----------

